# Sayori Avatars (Neko Works, Touhou)



## Isabelyes (Sep 22, 2011)

A little while ago, I stumbled upon an artist called "Sayori", who is capable of creating the most gorgeous drawings I've ever seen.
...so I decided to create avatars out of them.


First, the 200x280 avatars. Please note that, when uploading these to GBATemp's avatar..._something_, you'll have to manually halve their size to 100x140. Some other forums allow their members to have 200x280 avatars, though, so you can also use these for those.
Do not look if you're afraid of two girls tilting their head to each other.

Examples (please know that, while they're not NSFW, they might make your boss feel a bit uncomfortable):


Spoiler




































All 59 avatars can be found here: http://imgur.com/a/pgVzW and here: http://imgur.com/a/KVbyX

Here are all 59 avatars again, this time in 200x200 resolution. These weren't resized; I carefully cut off 80 pixels in height from the previous avatars, making sure not to crop them at an awkward place.
These are for forums who insist on having square avatars, or whose maximum avatar size is 100x100 or 80x80. Since these are square-sized, they'll be prettier when resized to those resolutions.

http://imgur.com/a/nX2Ys
http://imgur.com/a/ASbpZ

Just click on an avatar to view its full size. To download, right-click it when it's full-sized (I guess, though maybe that's not necessary), and choose whatever option your Internet browser will allow you to save the picture to your hard drive.

Enjoy~!

(PS: For those wondering why the style of the first avatar is so different from the rest; this is because Sayori, for some artbooks, partners up with an artist named Ideolo. His/her art is quite beautiful too, though I far prefer Sayori's. The awesome yellow-black colour scheme used for this particular picture of Marisa made me create an avatar of her, too.)


----------

